# A couple questions



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Results not back but doctor believes I have a hyperactive thyroid. Symptoms-
elevated heart rate (108-130)
hands shaking, hard to write so that it is legible
weight loss, since Oct 20 lbs, in last 6 weeks 10lbs and climbing, 5'7" male & down to 123
hair loss, really didn't need that
can't concentrate/really irritable
jittery
right eye lid raised, some blurred vision
weakness in both thighs, severe sometimes after driving where I need to sit, or fall.
diarrhea, feel like I have to go often
sleep through the night but never feel rested
constantly exhausted 
short of breath, now when eating (chest xray normal but former smoker)

Sound like Grave's? If so will my eye return to normal after treatment? Suppose the hair doesn't grow back.
Test results due back Wednesday.

Rich
________
extreme vaporizer


----------



## Sandex10 (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow. You sound like me. I just found out I have an overactive thyroid. I'm waiting to see an endo in 2 weeks. Keep us posted when you get your results.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Results not back but doctor believes I have a hyperactive thyroid. Symptoms-
> elevated heart rate (108-130)
> hands shaking, hard to write so that it is legible
> weight loss, since Oct 20 lbs, in last 6 weeks 10lbs and climbing, 5'7" male & down to 123
> ...


Hey there Rich! Bummer but welcome to the board!! Yes; it sure sounds like Graves'.

Would be a good idea to get with a Board Certified Ophthalmologist like right now for a "baseline" and early medical intervention w/ the eyes. They have to be treated independently of the thyroid.

Did doc run any of these tests?...................

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

Hope we can be helpful to you. The "guys" will be along.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Actually, I hope that it is. I have been feeling like crap for so long I forget what it feels like to feel good. Will take any diagnosis now. Some of these symptoms have been evident for years.
I do not know what blood tests he ordered but he saw the symptoms and said that he thought it was hyperactive thyroid. They took 5 vials, hope they did the right ones. I was thinking my primary could handle this, no?
Find out Wednesday.
________
DS7


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Actually, I hope that it is. I have been feeling like crap for so long I forget what it feels like to feel good. Will take any diagnosis now. Some of these symptoms have been evident for years.
> I do not know what blood tests he ordered but he saw the symptoms and said that he thought it was hyperactive thyroid. They took 5 vials, hope they did the right ones. I was thinking my primary could handle this, no?
> Find out Wednesday.


I can identify. Thought I was crazy and was as much as told that by more than a few doctors. When I found out, I was very relieved to have been "validated!"

That is why we are here. So that you and others receive validation, acknowledgement, some help if we can and some hugs thrown in also.

Please get copies of your labs for your medical files and also so you can post results and ranges here for us to look at.

We are a nosy bunch.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Sure sounds like Graves to me too. Basically, there are only 3 or 4 "popular" conditions that come to mind with the symptoms you describe, most of which can pretty easily be ruled out: adrenaline trouble, blood sugar problems, thyroid trouble, something screwed up in the heart or mental (panic attacks).

Insist on a TSI test if your results are not clear cut. TSI, in my opinion, gives you that wonderful shaky / body buzzing / Im about to have a heart attack feeling we all know and love. When my TSI is high I tend to feel worse and the symptoms get stronger.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

A couple drs did not pick up on it but the biggest culprit was me. I just put up with the symptoms, til I started losing weight at 2-2.5 lbs per week. I kept waiting for it to stop, but it didn't and hasn't.

BTW, just found out that my sister, mother, and grandmother had thyroid issues.
________
Honda ST series


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> Sure sounds like Graves to me too. Basically, there are only 3 or 4 "popular" conditions that come to mind with the symptoms you describe, most of which can pretty easily be ruled out: adrenaline trouble, blood sugar problems, thyroid trouble, something screwed up in the heart or mental (panic attacks).
> 
> Insist on a TSI test if your results are not clear cut. TSI, in my opinion, gives you that wonderful shaky / body buzzing / Im about to have a heart attack feeling we all know and love. When my TSI is high I tend to feel worse and the symptoms get stronger.


Phil, How high does the TSI need to be to feel the "buzzing" symptoms?
My buzzing and anxiety is just starting to let up.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have had tinnitus (too many rock concerts) for years but it has become more severe lately. Can Grave's cause this?

Thanks
________
storz & bickel volcano vaporizer


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Tinnitus can be a symptom of graves too. Lots of folks have trouble with eyes, ears, balance, light sensitivity, etc.

Regarding TSI, I wish I knew what the magic number is but I certainly don't. All I know is that a few years back I went into some sort of remission type state for a few months and when tested during that time my TSI was really low, like 23 when it's normally around 175. I felt almost perfectly well during that time...no shakes, jitters or anxiety so I have attributed the crummy feelings to high TSI ever since. That's just my personal observation. Not sure if there is anything to it scientifically or not but I imagine so.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> I have had tinnitus (too many rock concerts) for years but it has become more severe lately. Can Grave's cause this?
> 
> Thanks


It is not unusual for those of us w/thyroid disease to have hearing problems. The inflamation can spread and sometimes a goiter can impinge upon auditory nerves.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry for all the questions, I have another one. I have had Reynaud's (cold weather fingers go numb and lack blood flow) syndrome for a few years. It has been worse this winter where cold water or holding a soda can cause the symptoms.
Any relation to Graves?
________
vapor genie


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

The doctor just left a v/m. It is hyperthyroidism, test, not sure which one, showed the level at 4.1, normal 1.7. Can anyone decifer this.
Refering me to an endo and wants me to start taking Propranolol, a beta blocker, 20mg 2x/day, after a week, 3x/day.
Have an appt with an endo tomorrow. Yup, that was fast!

Thoughts?
________
iolite vaporizer


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> The doctor just left a v/m. It is hyperthyroidism, test, not sure which one, showed the level at 4.1, normal 1.7. Can anyone decifer this.
> Refering me to an endo and wants me to start taking Propranolol, a beta blocker, 20mg 2x/day, after a week, 3x/day.
> Have an appt with an endo tomorrow. Yup, that was fast!
> 
> Thoughts?


Gosh, I would have no idea what that test was. And re the Reynaud's; did your doc do any of this?

Your doctor may perform a simple test called a cold-stimulation test during your office visit. This test may involve placing your hands in cool water or exposing you to cold air, to trigger an episode of Raynaud's.

Sorting out primary vs. secondary Raynaud's
To distinguish between primary and secondary Raynaud's, your doctor may perform an in-office test called nail fold capillaroscopy. During the test, the doctor examines your nail fold - the skin at the base of your fingernail - under a microscope. Tiny blood vessels (capillaries) near the nail fold that are enlarged or deformed may indicate an underlying disease. However, some secondary diseases can't be detected by this test.

More info here; it could be secondary to Graves'.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/raynauds-disease/DS00433/DSECTION=tests-and-diagnosis


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

As I said, I am seeing the endo tomorrow AM. Do these test results, 4.1, mean anything to those of you who know this stuff?

Thanks
________
ZN1100B


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> As I said, I am seeing the endo tomorrow AM. Do these test results, 4.1, mean anything to those of you who know this stuff?
> 
> Thanks


I hope things go well for you w/the endo and please let us know.

Sadly, that is just a number. No way can we tell what test this was.

For your own reference to track your health care, it would be good to always get copies of your labs and start a folder.

I achieve this quite simply by taking a stamped and self*addressed envelope with me to the doctor visit and I make sure that the envelope gets into the proper hands so they can mail me a copy. The lab tech puts it right on my folder. Everyone appreciates that I do this and I always get my lab report in a timely manner.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Saw the endo yesterday and she believes 99.9% that it is Graves, have a eye lid retraction & bulging right eye (I'm told the left eye is bulging too) to prove it. They are sending the lab results to me but she said that TSH is 0 and my free T3 and 4 are "off the chart, your body is in hyper drive". Had a blood test yesterday that will show if it is Graves,will take 2*3 days to get the results. If not I have a radioactive iodine scan scheduled for next Mon/Tues. She believes the scan will not be needed.
She gave me a beta blocker to help with the heart and tremors. It helps while taking it but when it wears off the symptoms are 10 fold. Should know by Friday if I need a scan.
I really need the eye damage and weight loss to stop before it gets serious, down to 122 and my right eye looks really strange.
________
DR200SE


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Saw the endo yesterday and she believes 99.9% that it is Graves, have a eye lid retraction & bulging right eye (I'm told the left eye is bulging too) to prove it. They are sending the lab results to me but she said that TSH is 0 and my free T3 and 4 are "off the chart, your body is in hyper drive". Had a blood test yesterday that will show if it is Graves,will take 2*3 days to get the results. If not I have a radioactive iodine scan scheduled for next Mon/Tues. She believes the scan will not be needed.
> She gave me a beta blocker to help with the heart and tremors. It helps while taking it but when it wears off the symptoms are 10 fold. Should know by Friday if I need a scan.
> I really need the eye damage and weight loss to stop before it gets serious, down to 122 and my right eye looks really strange.


Wow!! Please make an appt. with a board certified ophthalmologist ASAP! There is much to be done for the eyes and they must be treated independently of the thyroid.

Your doc is on top of things. I am glad you are getting RAIU and please let us know the outcome.

Beta blockers are good. Over 20 years ago, no doc even suggested this to me. I now have a damaged heart.

We are here for you!


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just heard from the endo, the blood test to find the antibodies that cause Graves was negative, she said they often are because the antibodies are hard to find?? Really??? Can you have Graves without it showing on this blood test? Seems unlikely to me.

Have to go through the radioactive iodine scan next Mon (pill)/Tues (scan). Hopefully that shows something as I want to start a treatment and start feeling better, SOON. How long does it take to get the results?

Today while at work my left eye was partially impaired, could only see some letters, not the whole word, and I was seeing bright flashing lines, lasted about 30 minutes, was followed by a mild headache. My right eye is the one that appears bulging with a retracted eye lid, not the left. Sound like it could be associated with the hyperthyroidism, whatever the cause?? I really can't screw around with this, my right eye is 75% of my vision, left eye has always been very weak. I might be focusing too much on this but my neck/throat is starting to hurt also, around the adams apple, pushing on it hurts worse (feel a lymph node?).

Getting frustrated.................
________
Harley-Davidson FXB


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

Are you sure you don't have a viral thyroiditis?? or other type of thyroiditis? It starts out hyper than you switch to hypo, and you get pain around your thyroid. Did you recently have a respiratory infection or a cold?


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Could be, find out next week after the scan, prefer it not be Graves, a simple infection would be nice. The weight loss started in December, some symptoms months before, the last cold I had started in early February.
Unfortunatly, endo is 99% certain it is Graves, I'm just confused as the blood test for those antibodies was negative.
________
Toyota Wiki


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Could be, find out next week after the scan, prefer it not be Graves, a simple infection would be nice. The weight loss started in December, some symptoms months before, the last cold I has started in early February.
> Unfortunatly, endo is 99% certain it is Graves, I'm just confused as the blood test for those antibodies was negative.


What antibodies? As far as I know, there are no "specific" lab tests for Graves'. Some antibodies are "typically" found in Graves', however.

Let me know please! Good luck on the scan. I wish for you to be well.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Not sure, she didn't tell me the name of it, I'll ask though. So the only "conclusive" test for Graves would be the RAI where they could see the uptake?
________
Yamaha XT550


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Not sure, she didn't tell me the name of it, I'll ask though. So the only "conclusive" test for Graves would be the RAI where they could see the uptake?


Uptake would be conclusive for hyperthyroid and to rule in or rule out cancer.

As per Dr. Robert Graves', the following 4 criteria are clinical symptoms for the diagnosis of Graves..........

Exophthalmos, goiter, pretibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) if present, is responsible for hyperthyroid activity.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

You know that pain that went to my ear? Well 98% sure that it an ear infection. Knew something was floating around, sinuses never recovered after the last cold.
I doubt it but will antibiotics interfere with the thyroid scan?
Called endo, she still believes Graves is the culprit, now with an ear infection.
________
buy silversurfer vaporizer


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Not sure, she didn't tell me the name of it, I'll ask though. So the only "conclusive" test for Graves would be the RAI where they could see the uptake?


Well; that plus TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) would be conclusive for hyperthyroid.

Graves' is a clinical evaluation as per Dr. Robert Graves' whereupon the patien must exhibit.....

Exophthalmos, goiter, pretibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis. 3 out of the 4.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, had the RAIU (79) and scan done and it is Graves, thyroid lit up like a Christmas tree.
Talking with the endo tomorrow about what is next.
________
Harley-Davidson FX


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

I thought TSI means Graves, I am confused!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Well, had the RAIU (79) and scan done and it is Graves, thyroid lit up like a Christmas tree.
> Talking with the endo tomorrow about what is next.


Hey; Christmas is over! Wah!! Well, I am sorry to hear this but at least you know help is on the way.

Please let us know what options the endo has offered and what course you have chosen to follow.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, going the meds route, start tomorrow. Can always change course later if I want to but hopefully will go into remission.
Just didn't like the word permenent in the other options.
I can't wait to start feeling better!
________
BMW K1100RS


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> I thought TSI means Graves, I am confused!


TSI (thyroid stimulating immunglobulin) if present means only hyperthyroid.

Hyperthyoid patients can have Graves' though. And Graves' are always hyper.

Hope that helps clarify.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

I will be starting 40mg/day of Tapazole (Methimazole) tomorrow, blood test in 4 weeks. What are your thoughts on this drug and the dose? Except for a couple big side effects, drop in white blood cells, & loss of hair* hey I've lost enough!, the side effects appear minimal and infrequent.

Thanks
________
herbal vaporizer


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> I will be starting 40mg/day of Tapazole (Methimazole) tomorrow, blood test in 4 weeks. What are your thoughts on this drug and the dose? Except for a couple big side effects, drop in white blood cells, & loss of hair* hey I've lost enough!, the side effects appear minimal and infrequent.
> 
> Thanks


This sounds like a very good plan. You can only wait and see what happens. When you have labs in 4 weeks the doctor will know whether to increase your Tapazole or decrease it.

Half*life of Tapazole is 4 to 6 hours so you may wish to discuss with your doctor the wisdom of maybe splitting the dose?

This is good reading........
http://www.ithyroid.com/graves_treatments.htm

It will help you understand how antithyroid meds work.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

The dose is split, 20mg 2x/day, forgot to mention that.
________
Scarabeo 150


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> The dose is split, 20mg 2x/day, forgot to mention that.


Okay; good. We are right on it!!arty0006:


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

I started Tapazole today. I was more short of breath, upset stomach, tired, a bit light headed.
How long do you experience the effects with this drug until your body adjusts and they go away???? Also, when do you start to feel better?

Thanks
________
BMW K1200S


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Second day on it, still very tired (more than before taking it), bit light headed, stomach was better, just felt washed out.
Thought I might had had strep or some kind of infection before I started with the med, ears still hurt occasionally and throat feels swollen and hurts if I cough. I called my pcp and the secretary said to call the endo cause she prescribed the med. I tried to explain that the symptoms started before I took the meds, but she wouldn't listen. Hopefully her memory is as bad as her people skills, I'll call back Monday. Any issues with antibiotics and the meds?
________
Vaporizer


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Second day on it, still very tired (more than before taking it), bit light headed, stomach was better, just felt washed out.
> Thought I might had had strep or some kind of infection before I started with the med, ears still hurt occasionally and throat feels swollen and hurts if I cough. I called my pcp and the secretary said to call the endo cause she prescribed the med. I tried to explain that the symptoms started before I took the meds, but she wouldn't listen. Hopefully her memory is as bad as her people skills, I'll call back Monday. Any issues with antibiotics and the meds?


It could be that your thyroid is causing active inflamation in your throat and ears. I have had this happen to me.

None the less; you would be very wise to double*check w/ both your doctor's because even though this was prior to starting the Tap, the Tap could be making it worse and your doc needs to be on the alert about this.

You will have to read your prescribing information. Did you get a printout from the pharmacist? If not, you can Google it.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

rkh3

You are on a very high dose of Tapazole * if you are having any symptoms, and you are... you need to go in for CBC testing I got a sore throat in the beginning and they immediately did a CBC test.

If you could, please post your labs before beginning the Tapazole.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Day three and much better, starting to feel more energy, less side effects.

Throat still feels swollen, irritated, occasionally ears hurt and sometimes it feels like something is in it when I swallow. I had two colds back to back before I was diagnosed (symptoms of Graves started months/years B4) and the sinus issues and throat irritation continue. Wife, who is a nurse, checked it, says the throat is very red, she concurs with my vast medical knowledge-kidding-that it might be an infection, then again could be connected to Graves???????
My medical expert has little experience with Graves. Beginning to think it could be connected to Graves. Think I'll wait it out and see if it goes away. If it is not gone by Thursday I'll call.
________
Vaporizer


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Day three and much better, starting to feel more energy, less side effects.
> 
> Throat still feels swollen, irritated, occasionally ears hurt and sometimes it feels like something is in it when I swallow. I had two colds back to back before I was diagnosed (symptoms of Graves started months/years B4) and the sinus issues and throat irritation continue. Wife, who is a nurse, checked it, says the throat is very red, she concurs with my vast medical knowledge-kidding-that it might be an infection, then again could be connected to Graves???????
> My medical expert has little experience with Graves. Beginning to think it could be connected to Graves. Think I'll wait it out and see if it goes away. If it is not gone by Thursday I'll call.


Please be careful. It may be true you may have had some irritation prior to starting your Tapzole but the Tap could have made it worse and if that is the case, it is something to be "very" concerned about.

http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/full/92/8/455


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Spoke with my endo today, she believes that the swelling and the "something in the throat when I swallow" feeling is the thyroid. Makes sense, the swelling and the "feeling" is right where the thyroid is. Said it is "large and juicy" now and causing the discomfort. She said that it may shrink, but it may not.
Suppose one can get used to anything, but this it distracting/annoying.

I have an appointment with her next Tuesday for a follow up. Will discuss it more then.

I can't believe how wasted my muscles are. Just a bit of yard work and I feel like I have run a marathon.
________
Aprilia RS250


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Spoke with my endo today, she believes that the swelling and the "something in the throat when I swallow" feeling is the thyroid. Makes sense, the swelling and the "feeling" is right where the thyroid is. Said it is "large and juicy" now and causing the discomfort. She said that it may shrink, but it may not.
> Suppose one can get used to anything, but this it distracting/annoying.
> 
> I have an appointment with her next Tuesday for a follow up. Will discuss it more then.
> ...


Yes; muscle wasting is part and parcel. Sad to say but true. Wah!explode


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does or did anyone else have these sensations in their throat when they were hyper with Graves?
________
volcano digital review


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Does or did anyone else have these sensations in their throat when they were hyper with Graves?


Oh, my gosh yeah. Voice was husky, choked all the time, bothered me to swallow and could not stand "anything" around my neck.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did it go away?

My endo was not too positive that it would.

Appreciate all the help!
________
buy cheap vaporizer


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Andros

Did it go away?

My endo was not too positive that it would.

Appreciate all the help!
________
vaporizer


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Andros
> 
> Did it go away?
> 
> ...


Oh, yes...................it sure has. I had RAI and now I am perfectly fine. (I would recommend surgery over RAI though.)

How are you doing?


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Doing about the same. Saw my endo yesterday (she is great, really takes the time to listen) and she is concerned, although slow improvement is the norm. Been on methimazole (40mg/day) 14 days and symptoms have not lessened much, although I have a tad more energy but it depends on the time of day, and I am still losing weight, down to 119 and I am a 5'7" male. We talked about surgery if there is little change in blood work in two months. Said I can't do RAI due to my eyes, somehow RAI would make them worse. I have an eye appt for next Tuesday, they are deteriorating.
She increased my dose of propranolol to 40mg 3x/day to help with the symptoms. Seem to be less shaky today.
This throat feeling it driving me nuts, she confirmed that is is likely the thyroid pressing on things causing the discomfort. Throat still swollen, irritated and the "I feel something in it when I swallow" is still there. The more I talk the worse it gets. Actually it is getting a bit worse in general. Suppose if the meds have not kicked in symptoms will progress.
I have it easy compared to some on this board but I am real tired of this. I'm a guy, we are expected to complain, right?
________
the volcano vaporizer


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Doing about the same. Saw my endo yesterday (she is great, really takes the time to listen) and she is concerned, although slow improvement is the norm. Been on methimazole (40mg/day) 14 days and symptoms have not lessened much, although I have a tad more energy but it depends on the time of day, and I am still losing weight, down to 119 and I am a 5'7" male. We talked about surgery if there is little change in blood work in two months. Said I can't do RAI due to my eyes, somehow RAI would make them worse. I have an eye appt for next Tuesday, they are deteriorating.
> She increased my dose of propranolol to 40mg 3x/day to help with the symptoms. Seem to be less shaky today.
> This throat feeling it driving me nuts, she confirmed that is is likely the thyroid pressing on things causing the discomfort. Throat still swollen, irritated and the "I feel something in it when I swallow" is still there. The more I talk the worse it gets. Actually it is getting a bit worse in general. Suppose if the meds have not kicked in symptoms will progress.
> I have it easy compared to some on this board but I am real tired of this. I'm a guy, we are expected to complain, right?


It is okay to complain; it is not gender specific.

I have observed that when one is finally diagnosed in the advanced state of hyper/Graves' that antithyroid meds just really don't do it on the long haul.

For that reason, you may wish to consider having the surgery and getting your life back on track.

If I could do it over, I would never have wasted all that time on antithyroid meds. No way; and.................I was still sick but just in a different way from the medicine.

Even that low weight can be compromising to your now health and future health. I think you are in a bad situation here.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is it normal on the meds to feel better one day and not the next with Graves? This is weird and frustrating.
________
iolite reviews


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Is it normal on the meds to feel better one day and not the next with Graves? This is weird and frustrating.


it does happen because of the thyroid fluctuating. One day it will sort of quiet down and the next, it can put out tons of thyroxine.

It is like riding a wild cat (roller coaster ride.)

Have you talked to your endo recently? What's the game plan; have you thought it through?


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Decided to stay on the med till the blood test 4/29 and keep my fingers crossed. If the levels are still off I'll push for surgery rather than another course. 
Seeing an eye doctor tomorrow AM, that should be interesting.
________
cheap easy vape vaporizer


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Decided to stay on the med till the blood test 4/29 and keep my fingers crossed. If the levels are still off I'll push for surgery rather than another course.
> Seeing an eye doctor tomorrow AM, that should be interesting.


Good; at least you will know you gave the antithyroid med a try.

I am glad you are seeing the eye doctor. Please let us know about that. Early intervention is essential w/ the eyes for treating the thyroid does not treat the eyes; sadly.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, my right eye has been occasionally blurry but two days ago it started being blurry all the time.
So, I saw the eye doctor today and he feels there is a great degree of Graves involvement. Did a lot of tests and I have a new script for glasses & an MRI of my eyes Friday, wants to see what is going on behind the eyes. Also gave me a few vials of lubricant eye drops to use. Said the new script should help the blurry vision. I don't understand why the right eye went constantly blurry nearly overnight
________
buy silver surfer vaporizer


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Well, my right eye has been occasionally blurry but two days ago it started being blurry all the time.
> So, I saw the eye doctor today and he feels there is a great degree of Graves involvement. Did a lot of tests and I have a new script for glasses & an MRI of my eyes Friday, wants to see what is going on behind the eyes. Also gave me a few vials of lubricant eye drops to use. Said the new script should help the blurry vision. I don't understand why the right eye went constantly blurry nearly overnight


One eye is usually the worst; that is typically Graves'. Mine was the left eye.

Boy, your eye doctor is right on it. Good for you and good for him. MRI yes! Why? As I was explaining to another poster today; sometimes the superior margin i.e. the frontal bone is not large enough to allow the globes to travel forward out of the orbits. Instead, due to the interoccular swelling, they are forced to the rear of the orbits having found the path of least resistance.

Panksy has good anatomy drawings. I have the book but I am positive you can find it on line. It is always a good idea to have a look at what you are dealing with.

And use those drops. I also recommend Lacrilube ointment for night time. You don't want a cornea sticking to an eyelid or the pillow case.

Why blurry?Probably because the optic nerve in the R eye is being compromised due to interoccular swelling. Hence the MRI.

I will be most interested in not only getting updates from you but helping you understand some things as best I can.

We have others here with lots of experience also.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks!

I'll post an update when I get the results about the MRI.
________
volcano vaporizer


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'll post an update when I get the results about the MRI.


I will be most interested and waiting w/bated breath! Feel better; please!


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

New low in weight today, 118, this is after 3 weeks on Tapazole.
________
buy vapir vaporizer


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> New low in weight today, 118, this is after 3 weeks on Tapazole.


Did you get the MRI results?

Let me ask you a question.................have you had a radioactive uptake scan? I went through your previous posts quickly and did not see that info.

I am worried about cancer. I also would like to know if diabetes has been ruled out.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

MRI is today at 4:00. Yes, I had the RAIU and scan, the whole thyroid lit up very nicely on the scan and the uptake was 78. Have most of the symptoms of Graves, including the eye disease.

Yes, they did blood sugars, normal.

The endo did say that a small portion of people with Graves do not respond to the Tapazole.

Did get up to 121 last week, but as I said, now 118. Figured it was part of the roller coaster ride of Graves. Except for a few protien shakes I really have not increased food intake, I get full very easily. Was up to 200 before I decided to lose the weight 30 years ago, will never put it back on. Was working well till this.
________
KX85


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> MRI is today at 4:00. Yes, I had the RAIU and scan, the whole thyroid lit up very nicely on the scan and the uptake was 78. Have most of the symptoms of Graves, including the eye disease.
> 
> Yes, they did blood sugars, normal.
> 
> ...


Oh, wow............well good luck with the MRI. I will be anxious to hear.

Will doc change your anti-thyroid med or even just raise the dose? How are you feeling?

Glad to hear you had the uptake and glucose tests also. Good deal.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Endo said the 40mg/day is the maximum dose, I read it was 60. Either way we will make a determination after blood tests 4/29, if I do not call her before.
I am feeling better, as I said, good days and bad.
________
herbal vaporizer


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Endo said the 40mg/day is the maximum dose, I read it was 60. Either way we will make a determination after blood tests 4/29, if I do not call her before.
> I am feeling better, as I said, good days and bad.


As I recall, I was on 60 mgs.. 20 mgs. x 3 pd..


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Got the results today, slight swelling in the muscles, optic nerve was OK. the most important thing is I keep my eyes hydrated, frequent use of Systane drops, or something similar.
What I didn't expect was that I have a cyst pressing on my pituitary gland. From what I have read they are rarely malignant, can be reduced by meds, and do not cause Graves, rather, sometimes the opposite, hypothyroidism.
Know anything about this?
I really didn't need to deal with yet another issue. Turned 55 yesterday....................
________
buy easy vape vaporizer


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Got the results today, slight swelling in the muscles, optic nerve was OK. the most important thing is I keep my eyes hydrated, frequent use of Systane drops, or something similar.
> What I didn't expect was that I have a cyst pressing on my pituitary gland. From what I have read they are rarely malignant, can be reduced by meds, and do not cause Graves, rather, sometimes the opposite, hypothyroidism.
> Know anything about this?
> I really didn't need to deal with yet another issue. Turned 55 yesterday....................


Goodness! I am surprised and I know you are! What med will reduce that? Oh,my gosh. I truly am sorry but you know? Maybe there was more than one reason to get this MRI; clearly there was and the good news is they will have a handle on this.

And no..........you don't need more to worry about. My prayers are with you.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Spoke with my endo today. The MRI shows that the cyst is leaning on the pituitary but they do not know if it is impairing it, except I am not symptomatic. Going for blood tests and another where they stimulate the adrenal glands, then do another blood test to see if they are functional correctly, next Wednesday. If the tests come back fine, she will do another MRI in 12 months. If not, they will remove the cyst, which she said is "involved". She said these cysts are very common and almost always (98-99%) benign, she is not worried about cancer.
On the thyroid, I am feeling better and have gained a couple pounds. Using the lubricant eye drops all day, it seems to help a lot.
________
volcano vaporizer


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Spoke with my endo today. The MRI shows that the cyst is leaning on the pituitary but they do not know if it is impairing it, except I am not symptomatic. Going for blood tests and another where they stimulate the adrenal glands, then do another blood test to see if they are functional correctly, next Wednesday. If the tests come back fine, she will do another MRI in 12 months. If not, they will remove the cyst, which she said is "involved". She said these cysts are very common and almost always (98-99%) benign, she is not worried about cancer.
> On the thyroid, I am feeling better and have gained a couple pounds. Using the lubricant eye drops all day, it seems to help a lot.


This is very heartening news. Sounds like you have a terrific and very knowledgable doctor!!

Will be waiting to hear about the adrenals. I sure hope all is well w/ them. You do not need any more add-ons.

Stick w/ those drops and try Lacrilube ointment for night. It will also help your eyes during the day.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Update, of sorts. Met with my endo today before a lot of blood tests (included T3, T4, and TSH). I have a Rathke's Cleft Cyst, http://www.nervous-system-diseases.com/pituitary-cyst.html, thank God benign, pressing on my pituitary gland. She believes there is only a 2% chance that it is impacting the gland, should know by Friday. If it is, I need to see a neuro surgeon because it will need to be drained or removed, the cyst that is.
Suspense.................
________
buy vapir vaporizer


----------

